# Frilly bits



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

After her fifth child, Lucy decided that she should have some cosmetic
surgery "down below" to restore herself to her former youthful glory.

Time and childbirth had taken its toll and she reckoned that, with five children now being the limit, she'd tidy things with a nip here and a tuck there.

Following the operation she awoke from her anaesthetic to find three
roses at the end of the bed.

Who are these from?" she asked the nurse, "They're very nice but I'm a
bit confused as to why I've received them."

"Well" said the nurse, "The first is from the surgeon - the operation
went so well and you were such a model patient that he wanted 
to say thanks."

"Ahhh, that's really nice" said Lucy.

"The second is from your husband - he's delighted the operation was such
a success that he can't wait to get you home and try it out!"

"Brilliant!" said Lucy. "And the third?"

"That's from Eric in the burns unit" said the nurse. "He just wanted to
say thank you for his new ears"


----------

